# Bunch of golf pics from this weekend (56k, neg)



## Chris (Jun 10, 2007)

Played a bunch of golf this weekend. 

Today was gorgeous, and my new bag finally showed up.  (on the left) The bottom pouch (half cut off in the pic) is actually a fucking beer cooler, and will hold a six pack easily, plus ice.







The course:










My dad coming out of the bunker:






The 10th hole:






Noodle. 






Me on 15:






Looking up 18:






Yesterday, my father and I played just before 7 in the morning. It was crazy foggy and I took a pile of pics. Pretty surreal and very cool. 

The first tee:






My father on 3:






Looking up 4:






Me headed towards the green (straight up into the fog):






The green. This picture doesn't really show how cool it looked, it was like being in the jungle or something. Mist/dew/fog everywhere and absolutely no wind. It was so _still_, it was really something.






Looking back from the same green:






My dad teeing off:






Cart tracks in the dew:






Fun with macro mode:






Stuff:






And a sleeping duck.


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 10, 2007)

Chris said:


> Fun with macro mode:




 

Playing golf in the fog = FTW


----------



## Chris (Jun 10, 2007)

Macro is a camera mode that lets you focus in on objects very close to the lens. If you do it right, it'll blur everything in the background and make the foreground pic super crisp looking. I'll try and dig up a couple more that I've taken using it. 

Edit: These are a pretty good example of a couple I've taken.


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 10, 2007)

I'll have to see if my camera does something like that.


----------



## Chris (Jun 10, 2007)

It probably does. It'll be a little flower icon. It's really good for taking pics of shit like flowers/nature, but really it's pretty kickass all around. If you have a tripod it helps a ton, otherwise you need a super steady hand to get them to come out clearly.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 11, 2007)

I played mini-golf tonight, I got 8 over par, lol.


----------



## drelo (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice pics  

I need to dust off my clubs and get out to a course soon. It's been almost a year and a half since I've been.


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 11, 2007)

Some of those Macro pics are stunning.  

What's your handicap Chris?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 11, 2007)

Ooo, Macro mode looks awesome.

I care little for golf but I always read these picstories because they're entertaining.

My favourite part was the sleeping duck. You should've macro-modededed that bitch


----------



## Michael (Jun 11, 2007)

Awesome stuff. I love those Macro Mode pic's.


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Ooo, Macro mode looks awesome.
> 
> I care little for golf but I always read these picstories because they're entertaining.
> 
> My favourite part was the sleeping duck. You should've macro-modededed that bitch



Macro's for stuff 2" away or so. It's very hard to get 2" away from a duck. Especially when it's in the middle of a pond.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 11, 2007)

Chris said:


> Macro's for stuff 2" away or so. It's very hard to get 2" away from a duck. Especially when it's in the middle of a pond.



When I'm in Boston around this time next year I'll give it a go if you're willing to risk a camera for what could possibly turn out to be a lost-cause 

It might also be the start of a new kind of picstory..."How Delfino got pneumonia photographing a duck (Warning: Mucus content)"


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2007)

I already broke this camera once man.  But if you're willing to wade through a murky pond full of ducks to take a pic, I'll buy a cheaper camera and use this one to make a badass picstory of it.


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2007)

Bring your liver and your drinkin' boots to Boston, btw. You'll need them. Your liver may not make it home though.


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2007)

I for one would enjoy being a (dry land) participant of that picstory.


----------



## settite (Jun 11, 2007)

Chris, I gotta make it out to Boston sometime sooooooon, well after EC07. I know we will party in LA for the show out there at Whiskey but yeah... I really wanna go out there for next St Patricks Day!


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I played mini-golf tonight, I got 8 over par, lol.



You suck.  

Just kidding.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 11, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> You suck.
> 
> Just kidding.


I tied for 2nd


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jun 11, 2007)

Chris said:


> I already broke this camera once man.  But if you're willing to wade through a murky pond full of ducks to take a pic, I'll buy a cheaper camera and use this one to make a badass picstory of it.


I broke a friend's camera last year by dropping it in tub of water mixed with soap and mayonnaise. Sounds weird I know, I ended up buying a new one for her, and her old one was about ready to be replaced anyways, so she got a good deal out of it. 

But that golf ball macro pic is pretty cool, it looks like something that they'd put in a Circuit City ad on all the TV and computer screens.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 11, 2007)

the.godfather said:


> Some of those Macro pics are stunning.
> 
> What's your handicap Chris?


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2007)

Bill. 

I don't have an official handicap. It really depends on the day. I shot a 41 tonight, and yesterday was at 46 through the front, and 58 on the back.  The foggy golf morning I shot about a 45, and the round before that I was well into the 60's and lost half a dozen balls through 9. This season I've just really been focusing on mechanics. I took a few lessons and whatnot, so I expect to be all over the place until I get more consistency.

Freakin' great way to spend an afternoon though.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice. Great pics too!


----------

